# MD5 Hash



## Kirby.exe (22. Apr 2021)

Alsoo wir haben eine Beispiel PostgreSQL Datenbank gegeben und das Passwort von jedem User sind immer die ersten 5 Zeichen des MD5 Hashes, welcher sich aus dem Usernamen ergeben soll. Nun soll wir beantworten wie viele einzigartige Passwörter es geben kann. 

Auf Wikipedia habe ich gelesen, dass MD5 angeblich nur Zeichen 0-9 und a-f und A-F verwenden würde, aber in allen MD5 Hash Generatoren im Internet ist oft noch ein kleines "e" mit drin. Dies wiederspricht somit dem was auf Wikipedia steht und ist verwirrend


----------



## thecain (22. Apr 2021)

a,b,c,d,e,f


----------



## Kirby.exe (22. Apr 2021)

thecain hat gesagt.:


> a,b,c,d,e,f


Ohh well ich sollte wieder zurück in die Grundschule...Holy shit Müdigkeit tut nicht gut xD


----------



## mihe7 (23. Apr 2021)

Interessehalber, damit ich die Aufgabe richtig verstehe: es geht lediglich darum, wie viele Kombinationen mit einer fünfstelligen Hexzahl (ggf. bei Unterscheidung von Groß-/Kleinschreibweise) möglich sind? Oder steckt da irgendein Trick in der Aufgabe, den ich übersehe?


----------



## Kirby.exe (23. Apr 2021)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Interessehalber, damit ich die Aufgabe richtig verstehe: es geht lediglich darum, wie viele Kombinationen mit einer fünfstelligen Hexzahl (ggf. bei Unterscheidung von Groß-/Kleinschreibweise) möglich sind? Oder steckt da irgendein Trick in der Aufgabe, den ich übersehe?


Nope das hast du schon richtig verstanden xD Wären also 16^5 Möglichkeiten


----------



## mihe7 (23. Apr 2021)

Die Aufgaben werden auch immer blöder  Was hat das bitte mit DB und MD5 zu tun?

Eigentlich sollte man antworten: damit ist überhaupt kein Passwort möglich, denn die ersten fünf Zeichen eines MD5-Hashs des Benutzernamens kann man nicht ernsthaft als Passwort bezeichnen


----------



## Kirby.exe (23. Apr 2021)

Recht hast du xD Sie wollten damit uns eine Möglichkeit zeigen, wie man keine Passwörter generieren sollte xD Zudem es bei dieser Methode eine sehr große Kollision im Sinne von einzigartigen Passwörtern gibt


----------



## mihe7 (23. Apr 2021)

Kirby.exe hat gesagt.:


> Zudem es bei dieser Methode eine sehr große Kollision im Sinne von einzigartigen Passwörtern gibt


Das war so meine stille Hoffnung, dass Euch vorher irgendein Kryptographie-Crack erzählt hat, dass bei Verwendung der Zeichen, die als PostgreSQL-Benutzername verwendet werden können und aufgrund des MD5-Algorithmus es zwangsweise zu diesen und jenen Kollisionen kommen muss, so dass es gar keine 2^20 Möglichkeiten sind, sondern nur ... usw.  Da hätten mich dann die Details auch interessiert


----------

